# disney reservation



## slomac (Mar 30, 2015)

So I have my RCI confirmation for Saratoga Springs.  What is the website I go to to add the names to the reservation and set up dining reservations?


----------



## Weimaraner (Mar 30, 2015)

Go to My Disney Experience

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/plan/my-disney-experience/

We stayed at Saratoga Springs in November and really enjoyed it. Loved the easy access to Downtown Disney. Enjoy!


----------



## slomac (Mar 30, 2015)

Thanks,  I do not see a confirmation number on teh confirmation.


----------



## m4travels (Mar 30, 2015)

slomac said:


> Thanks,  I do not see a confirmation number on teh confirmation.



You will need to wait a few days (give it four or five days) and then call the phone number on your RCI confirmation.  Tell member services you have an inbound RCI exchange and they will look up the confirmation number for you.  They can also link it at that point to your My Disney Experience account if you already have one set up.  Just did this a week ago for our upcoming stay

Michael


----------



## piyooshj (Apr 1, 2015)

Right it typically takes 5-10 business days for you info to reach DVC from RCI. Once they have your info the can give you DVC Conf # to link you mde. You'd need them to add names of ppl in your party, and add DD. Park tickets linking and fp you can do on you own using mde. Hth


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inhislove (Apr 1, 2015)

*Disney reservation number.*

I confirmed our reservation with rci on Tuesday and received an email from Disney with our Disney number on Monday. Don't call the number in the Disney email. Call DVC services (listed in RCI email- I think it's 800-800-9800). They will add names as needed.


----------



## Southerngirl528 (Apr 1, 2015)

Inhislove is correct that DVC Member Services' phone number is 800-800-9800.


----------

